# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Am I Nuts?



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

On impulse I picked up two weather loaches (still only 3 inches) for my 20 inch 35 gallon cube.

I already have 2 bristlenose plecos a clown pleco and an apisto trio on the bottom rung. 

I did read about them before I bought them, and got moved by the descriptions of what great fish they are. 

Do I need to go Loach hunting or do you think everyone will be okay?


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Well your tank is getting really full. You might want think about thinning out your current tank population. If I were you I might thin out the tetras and then add about 6 more of the emerald eye rasbora. Just my opinion though, less is more IMO.


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

Riley I think I really want to get the Loaches back out.. they are just going to be too big.


Any ideas about how to trap a couple of loaches in a very well planted tank?


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Alright, well you can build a fish trap. Heres the link:

http://www.floridadriftwood.com/fish_trap.htm

Or you can wait until lights out and use a flashlight to get them. But with that method, you have to have something to put them in they they are going back to LFS, or another tank.


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

local fish store unless anyone in NY wants them.









I may let some of the tetras go too.. I really overdid the stocking thing and the rummys compete with the apistos for food on the bottom.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

> Originally posted by Riley:
> Or you can wait until lights out and use a flashlight to get them.


Weather Loaches are nocturnal, so you will find them even harder to catch at night!

From Alex.


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

Alex I had them both in a net today and they got out... ugh

so I have to try again .. i've left out a tube that maybe they will want to explore. If they start to do that, catching them will be easy. 

any other thoughts?


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

You could make a fish trap.


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

If they don't swim into the tubes I put in the tank, a fish trap it will be.. with a smaller bottle...









I'll end up catching everything else I'm sure


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

Well I got them

one net, small, for some reason they just curled right up into it... they would have been sweetheart fish to own, if only they'd stay smaller.









LFS was happy to take them. they have been selling well.


----------

